# Free Spirit MX "1" bike value?



## Bike from the Dead (Aug 6, 2022)

I'm getting ready to go to another swap meet in a couple weeks, and I want to try trading this bike for something else. First though, I need to find out just how much this bike is actually worth.
I know it's a Murray, and based on some research, the bike is fairly complete, aside from a few missing cosmetic parts and possibly some missing orange paint on the fenders. 
The bike is in surprisingly rideable shape, with nothing seized up and with the tubes and tires in good shape. I don't know if the tires are original, but there are no cracks that I can find, and they're still very grippy.
The seat has a few tears, but could be saved by someone who knows how to do upholstery. At the very least, it's still cushy.
I don't think the thin strips of reflective tape are original to the bike, but they were on the bike when I got it, and they've probably been on the bike for most of its life.
I tried looking up the serial number, but I haven't had any luck finding out the exact year. My best guess from what I could find is that this is a 1977-1978 model.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 14, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I'm getting ready to go to another swap meet in a couple weeks, and I want to try trading this bike for something else. First though, I need to find out just how much this bike is actually worth.
> I know it's a Murray, and based on some research, the bike is fairly complete, aside from a few missing cosmetic parts and possibly some missing orange paint on the fenders.
> The bike is in surprisingly rideable shape, with nothing seized up and with the tubes and tires in good shape. I don't know if the tires are original, but there are no cracks that I can find, and they're still very grippy.
> The seat has a few tears, but could be saved by someone who knows how to do upholstery. At the very least, it's still cushy.
> ...



Hey Austin, I have a Western Flyer bike that is some what the same bike as your with slightly different features than yours.. I like the grippy tractor tiers and the cushy bread loaf seat too.. As far as I can see 👀 the bike looks to be very og and could be worth up to a buck or buck and a half.. Good luck.. RideOn...


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 14, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> View attachment 1675610
> View attachment 1675611
> View attachment 1675612
> View attachment 1675613
> ...



$150.00 plus or minus...these can have a narrow market....


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Aug 14, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Austin, I have a Western Flyer bike that is some what the same bike as your with slightly different features than yours.. I like the grippy tractor tiers and the cushy bread loaf seat too.. As far as I can see 👀 the bike looks to be very og and could be worth up to a buck or buck and a half.. Good luck.. RideOn...





Robert Troub said:


> $150.00 plus or minus...these can have a narrow market....



Okay, thanks! I figured it would be worth between $125 and $150, so it looks like my guess was correct. And yeah, I figured these types of bikes would have a very narrow market.


----------

